# Personality Junkie's Function Clarifier Test



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

highest to lowest:
Ne
Ti
Fi
Fe
Se
Te
Ni
Si

i dont really agree with it, some descriptions were trying to put way too much into the type. while i have a good view of my own emotions and constantly struggle to understand them, i don't bear them on my own, i instead constantly share them with others. therefore, it was hard for me to answer, though i myself know that fi and fe are my strongest.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Te
> Fi
> Ti/Ni
> Se
> ...


O__O

Te: 4
Ni: 5
Fi: 3 <=== ONLY 3!?  I don't relate to the feely empathetic crap in this description) Wtf....
Fe: 6
Si: 7
Se: 8
Ti: 1 or 2 
Ne: 1 or 2

I can't decide which I relate to more..Ti or Ne, but the 2 of those descriptions have me down to a T...thats basically me :\...WTF?!

:S I wonder if this has something to do with me liking to take stuff apart to see how it works & the obsessive need to optimize for performance & efficiency...my seemingly lack of emotional side in comparison to other NFs? I tend to feel less and think more, indeed Ne type of thinking is basically what i experience 24/7 inside my skull. :\ and personality junkie's "seeking convergent truth" in the INTP section is basically what I do....I think they have it backwards, all that is INFP imo. Seriously screw the poetry feely shit descriptions for NFPs.



> The INTP may have a problem with self-aggrandizement and social rebellion, which will interfere with their creative potential. Since their Feeling side is their least developed trait, the INTP may have difficulty giving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimate relationships. If the INTP doesn't realize the value of attending to other people's feelings, he or she may become overly critical and sarcastic with others. If the INTP is not able to find a place for themself which supports the use of their strongest abilities, they may become generally negative and cynical. If the INTP has not developed their Sensing side sufficiently, they may become unaware of their environment, and exhibit weakness in performing maintenance-type tasks, such as bill-paying and dressing appropriately.


-.- crap...this is true for me.

The descriptions must be wrong because I don't relate to about half of Fi and completely relate to Ti & Ne...

*How much I relate to this Fi description:*

c.___*I spend a fair amount of time surveying and weighing my personal feelings and values. Since it is important that I live a moral and authentic life, I see it as important to consider exactly what that means and might look like for me. I need time to listen to what my heart and conscience tell me is right. I think the world would be a better place if everyone learned to tune into his or her inner moral compass. Part of my moral code involves “fighting for the underdogs”—those who are poor, sick, disabled, victims of injustice, or otherwise find themselves in unfortunate circumstances. *I also enjoy caring for children, plants, animals, or whatever personally affects or moves me. I have the ability to deeply empathize with others. When I imagine myself in others’ shoes, I feel for them and it inspires me to respond. Others typically see me as a good listener—empathetic and non-judgmental. At times, I can feel emotionally over-burdened, having internalized others’ pain and struggles. When it comes to emotions, *I tend to be more of a receiver than an a expresser*.* I manage my feelings on my own rather than unloading them onto others. I therefore feel that most people don’t really know me or see what is most important to me.*

>_> i seriously don't enjoy caring for others, prefer to give practical advice and leave it at that...:\ and screw talking about feelings, hugging and all that. Empathy isn' that great either. Judgmental for sure and not a good listener (I hate being a shoulder to cry on).

*I'd say a large part of G is Fi:*

g.__*_Independence, autonomy, and personal freedom are among my highest values; some people might even call me a loner. While I have little interest or aptitude in leading or managing others, I also don’t want people controlling me or telling me what to do. When working within a system or organization, I often find myself at odds with it and end up looking for ways to circumvent what I see as unnecessary rules or inefficient methods. This of course can be anxiety-producing, so working for myself is probably my best option. Perhaps more than anything, I want to find work that I enjoy; my work is of utmost importance to me. Unfortunately, finding my ideal work has been difficult due to my strong need for autonomy, as well recurrent indecisiveness about what I should be doing.* Efficiency is another of my top priorities.* Thinking of time as a currency for accomplishment, I can be rather impatient when it comes to navigating unexpected hurdles or obstacles. Outwardly, I present as easygoing and affable*, readily adapting and meshing to the social context. *Inwardly, I am far more serious and resolute, constantly thinking about my work or projects and what my next step should be.*
[HR][/HR]
*\o/ buuuulshiiiiiit...on Personality Junkie I consistently test ENTP. Recommend avoiding this crap. *


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@FreeBeer why did you quote me? XD


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Seems like everything's in order.

1. Ne
2. Ti
3. Fe
4. Si
5. Se
6. Te
7. Ni
8. Fi

I actually found that description of Ti to be unique to what I'm used to.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

-Ephemeral- said:


> @FreeBeer why did you quote me? XD


<.< maybe because I trust your opinion...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> <.< maybe because I trust your opinion...


I thought it was funny since you didn't address anything in my post lol.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

-Ephemeral- said:


> I thought it was funny since you didn't address anything in my post lol.


Well at least your results were sort of consistent with INTJ, but I'd say Ti is a bit too CP 6 and mixes some elements with FI...otherwise I don't understand how Ne<->Ti nailed my personality so accurately :\.


----------



## Gingersassin (Oct 12, 2013)

Ti
Ne
Se
Fe
Te
Ni
Fi
Si


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> Well at least your results were sort of consistent with INTJ, but I'd say Ti is a bit too CP 6 and mixes some elements with FI...otherwise I don't understand how Ne<->Ti nailed my personality so accurately :\.


Yeah, none felt like good fits to be honest. I like Megeds ILI-Te description though. It's good.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Seems like everything's in order.
> 
> 1. Ne
> 2. Ti
> ...


Lol this is so consistent with socionics it's funny.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Fi
Ne
Ni
Ti
Fe
Si
Te
Se


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree 100% with both Fi and Ni and then, bits of Ti, Se and Si. Fe and Te even less and Ne, not at all.

1. Fi = Ni
2. Ti
3. Se
4. Si
5. Fe = Te
6. Ne


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Lol this is so consistent with socionics it's funny.


:kitteh: I have that effect on systems.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

1 = Ni
2 = Fe
3 = Fi
4 = Ti
5 = Te
6 = Se
7 = Ne
8 = Si

I had trouble choosing between Fi and Fe as #2, but ultimately went with Fe. Even though neither description sounded perfect, the parts of Fe that sounded like me _really _sounded like me.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Ni

Se

Ti

Si

Ne

Fe

Fi 

Te


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Ni
Ti
Fe
Ne
Fi
Se
Si
Te


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

pretty pointless, cool descriptions tho


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Perhaps my results are a little less biased.
I actually don't know anything really about functions yet. I've just been about to read into it.

Anyway, here are my results.

1 - Ti
3 - Te/Ni
4 - Ne
5 - Fe
6 - Fi
7 - Si
8 - Se

I've also been consistently typed as an INTJ since I've taken the MBTI test over the span of the last number of years at least.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Lol this is so consistent with socionics it's funny.


Ni = 1
Ti = 2
Te = 3
Ne = 4
Fi = 5
Se = 6
Si = 7
Fe = 8




And I'm supposed to be ILI...
Have Ti second...


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

*Functions

*
1st--Ti
2nd--Fi
3rd--Ne
4th--Ni
5th--Te
6th--Fe
7th--Se
8th--Si


----------

